# 1:1



## Telekomunikacja (1 Juni 2005)

> *Münztelefone der Deutschen Telekom schlucken wieder D-Mark
> Konzern lockt bis Ende August mit günstigem Umtauschkurs von eins zu eins*
> 
> Die Deutsche Telekom führt an ihren Telefonzellen die D-Mark wieder ein - jedenfalls vorübergehend. Wie die Festnetztochter T-Com am Mittwoch in Bonn mitteilte, akzeptieren alle 50.000 Münzfernsprecher quer durch die Republik ab sofort bis zum 31. August wieder Mark- und Pfennigstücke.
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Juni 2005)

Wo sollen die denn stehen, ich kenne im weitem Umkreis keine  einzige Telefonzelle,
 die überhaupt noch mit Münzen arbeitet.

cp


----------



## Telekomunikacja (1 Juni 2005)

*Münztelefone der Deutschen Telekom schlucken wieder D-Mark*

Die letzten, die mir bewusst aufgefallen sind, standen vor gut zwei Wochen noch in
 der Nähe des Bahnhofs Berlin-Lichtenberg.  

Im Ernst: Das ist natürlich ein berechtigter Einwand! Vielleicht stellt das Unternehmen 
ja demnächst eine virtuelle Karte ins Netz... :roll:


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Juni 2005)

das Ganze ist ein schwachsinniger Werbegag, Telefonzellen sind so dünn gesät, 
dass es mit Ausnahme von großen Bahnhöfen  eine  gute Ortskenntnis erfordert,
überhaupt eine zu finden und dann auch noch eins der auf der "roten Liste" stehenden
Münztelefone. Ich fahr doch nicht 10 km durch die Gegend,  verbrauche dabei mehr Sprit als 
der Tausch 1:1 ausmacht, wobei telefonieren von zu  Hause mit CbC in aller Regel weitaus
 billiger ist als selbst das  1:1 Telefonieren von einer  Telefonzelle....


----------



## Reducal (1 Juni 2005)

In dem Ballungsraum, in dem ich lebe, gibt es an den meisten Bahnhoefen noch (oder besser wieder) Muenztelefone, auch an den kleinen fuer die Regional- oder S-Bahnen. Also so sehr selten sind die scheints doch nicht - aber sicher wird es regionale Unterschiede geben, insbesondere am breiten Land kann man mMn ewig nach so einem Muenzfernsprecher suchen.


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Juni 2005)

ich bleibe dabei, das Ganze ist hirnrissig, die Zahl 50000 kann kein Mensch kontrollieren. 

Außer für diejenigen, die ihre  immer wieder vergessene Erbtante mit dem stets  
 mitgeführten Säckchen D-Mark Kleingeld anrufen, um sich darüber zu informieren, ob das Testament
noch steht, seh ich nicht viel Sinn darin...

cp


----------



## Telekomunikacja (1 Juni 2005)

Ich muss gleich nochmal zur Post... Hochzeitsglückwünsche :knuddel: nach Polen losschicken. 

Bei dieser Gelegenheit werde ich am T-Com-T-Online-T-Mobile-Schalter (sind die da überhaupt zuständig :gruebel nach der Aktion fragen... :holy:

P.S.





> [...] T-Com kündigte darüber hinaus an, den Anteil an Münztelefonen in Deutschland zu erhöhen. Mit der Einführung des Euro sei nämlich die Nutzung im Vergleich zu den Kartentelefonen wieder deutlich gestiegen. Grund hierfür sei die große Verbreitung des Euro. Reisende hätten stets die passende Währung parat und könnten unkompliziert und in Festnetzqualität an Münztelefonen Gespräche führen.
> 
> _Quelle: *heise.de*, 01.06.2005_


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Juni 2005)

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,358583,00.html


> Tatsächlich will der Ex-Monopolist damit allerdings auch Werbung für seine Münzfernsprecher
> machen. Ob dies mehr Umsatz bringe, müsse sich zeigen, hieß es bei T-Com.


sach ich doch....


----------



## Telekomunikacja (2 Juni 2005)

_[hier hab' ich mich aus Versehen selbst wegeditiert]_


----------



## Reducal (2 Juni 2005)

*Re: Scheitern des Euro und Telefonzellen*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Mail an das Unternehmen...


Haste da auch gleich > HIER < rein geschrieben? Der Chef, K-U. R. beantwortet an ihn gerichtete Nachrichten (zwar nicht persoenlich aber ...) doch recht wohlwollend!   :lol:


----------



## Telekomunikacja (8 Juni 2005)

*D-Mark und Zellenstandorte*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Mail an das Unternehmen, sowohl zum Thema "D-Mark" als auch zum Thema "Zellenstandorte", ist schon raus.


Und heute kam die lang ersehnte Antwort:



			
				Deutsche Telekom schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte Telekomunikacja,
> 
> gern beantworten wir Ihre Anfrage.
> 
> ...


Leider hat mir die DT, obwohl ich ausdrücklich darum gebeten hatte, keinen passenden link zur PM mitgeschickt.

P.S. Alles von diese Text is' Original. Allem voran die letze baide Absatz.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (10 Juni 2005)

*PM*

So, hier steht's:
*"Öffentliche Münztelefone akzeptieren DM-Münzen - Sonderaktion mit Umtauschverhältnis 1 D-Mark zu 1 Euro"*.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (2 Juli 2005)

*Der neueste Coup*

Und hier nun der neueste „Telefonzellen-Coup“ der DT AG: Laut des gestrigen, in der BZ erschienen Artikels *„Comeback des Münzfernsprechers. Telefon-Firmen stellen hunderte Geräte auf, die Kleingeld schlucken“* will das Unternehmen 380 neue Telefonzellen (allerdings nur in Berlin) aufstellen:


> Die Telekom, die jahrelang Telefonzellen abgebaut hat, will jetzt auf die wachsende Beliebtheit der Fernsprecher reagieren und in Berlin 380 neue Telefonzellen aufstellen. 70 Prozent davon sollen Münzen schlucken. Die meisten davon in Mitte und Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf. Bis Ende August akzeptieren die Münzfernsprecher der Telekom neben Euromünzen auch Mark und Pfennig, und zwar im Umtauschverhältnis eins zu eins. Statt 10 Cent kann man 10 Pfennig einwerfen, das Gerät erkennt das Geld.


In dem Artikel trifft man auch auf Angaben über die Anzahl und die Art der sich in der Stadt des Regierungssitzes befindenden öffentlichen Fernsprecher:


> Rund 2800 Telefone, die Euro-Münzen akzeptieren, gibt es in Berlin derzeit. Zirka 1500 Fernsprecher nehmen nur Telefonkarten, weitere 1500 können mit Geldstücken, Telefonkarten sowie mit der Kreditkarte gefüttert werden. Insgesamt betreibt die Telekom noch 4500 Telefonzellen in der Hauptstadt.



Mit einem anderen Thema macht die DT AG ebenfalls auf sich bzw. ungewollt auf einen Konkurrenten aufmerksam: *„Deutsche Telekom mahnt Konkurrenten ab. Rosa Riese stößt sich an erhängten Kopfhörern und veralteten Telefonen“*, wie ZDNet gestern berichtete:


> Die Deutsche Telekom wehrt sich erneut mit einer Abmahnung gegen einen ihrer Wettbewerber. Ziel des Angriffs ist diesmal der Mobilfunker "Telco", der in seinen Werbespots "Harte Zeiten für die Telekom" hinaufziehen sieht. [...] In dessen Spots stürzen sich Festnetzhörer von einer Hutablage oder ertränken sich im Aquarium des Besitzers. Die Telekom sieht dadurch den Eindruck erweckt, als würde sie sich selbst "in den Tod stürzen", weil das Telco Angebot am Markt ist. Zudem werde bei den Verbrauchern der Eindruck erweckt, als sei die Telekom "in technischer Hinsicht rückständig, weil sie mit einem veralteten Telefon symbolisiert wird", so die Anwälte der Telekom. [...] Offenbar agiert man aber vorsichtig: Auf der Website des Anbieters sieht man zwar einen erhängten Telefonhörer, allerdings weist der dazugehörige Slogan nun keinen Bezug mehr zur Telekom auf.


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Juli 2005)

> Münztelefone nehmen noch bis Ende Oktober D-Mark


Also nicht lange zögern, mal im Umkreis für 1,28 Euro/l  ein paar Dutzend Kilometer 
abklappern, alle Münztelefone notieren, immer ein Säckchen mit den vertrauten alten
 DM und 10/50 Pfennig Münzen im Handschuhfach und bei der nächsten Panne kann überhaupt nichts 
mehr passieren. Nach ein paar Kilometer Fußmarsch und  das Säckchen im Gepäck 
hat man die rettende Telefonzelle errreicht...

cp


----------



## Telekomunikacja (27 Juli 2005)

*Fußmarsch und das Säckchen im Gepäck*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Also nicht lange zögern, mal im Umkreis für 1,28 Euro/l  ein paar Dutzend Kilometer
> abklappern, alle Münztelefone notieren, immer ein Säckchen mit den vertrauten alten
> DM und 10/50 Pfennig Münzen im Handschuhfach und bei der nächsten Panne kann überhaupt nichts
> mehr passieren. Nach ein paar Kilometer Fußmarsch und  das Säckchen im Gepäck
> hat man die rettende Telefonzelle errreicht...


  

DT AG: *"DM-Aktion an öffentlichen Telefonen wird verlängert - Täglich rund 10.000 Gespräche mit alter Währung"*.


----------



## stieglitz (27 Juli 2005)

Hurra, ich hab grad noch drei Zehnerle gefunden. Und wenn ich jetzt noch eine passende Telefonzelle finde, ruf ich mich auf meinem Handy an.  :lol:

Ein paar Lire, Pesetas und Francs habe ich auch noch, meint Ihr, das geht bei unseren europäschen Brüdern und Schwestern auch?


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Juli 2005)

> Täglich rund 10.000 Gespräche mit alter Währung".


Das sind ja noch nicht mal Peanuts
Die Gesamtzahl  der Telefongespräche pro Tag konnte ich noch nicht ermitteln 
aber die dürfte sich im zig-Millionenbereich bewegen...

cp


----------



## Telekomunikacja (25 August 2005)

*Flughäfen*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Telefonzellen sind so dünn gesät, dass es mit Ausnahme von großen Bahnhöfen eine  gute Ortskenntnis erfordert,
> überhaupt eine zu finden


Ich werde demnächst verstärkt auf *Flughäfen* suchen.


----------



## FLOPPER (25 August 2005)

Frage mich allerdings auch, wo die Zellen stehen sollen


----------



## stieglitz (6 Oktober 2005)

Die Telekom stellt 10.000 neue Münzelefone auf.
Ob man da auch noch mit DM zahlen darf, geht aus der Pressemitteilung nicht hervor.  
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/64643


> Die Deutsche Telekom wird noch dieses Jahr mit der Aufstellung von 10.000 neuen öffentlichen Münztelefonen beginnen. Wie ein T-Com-Pressesprecher gegenüber heise online bestätigte, soll der Ausbau "nach Bedarf" erfolgen und bis Ende 2006 abgeschlossen sein. Ein genauer Ausbauplan existiert aber noch nicht. Ob die neuen Geräte auch über die SMS-Funktionen verfügen, solle "je nach Standort" entschieden werden. Sicher sei jedoch, dass es sich um Kombigeräte für Münzen und Telefonkarten handeln wird. Im Juni hatte die Telekom bereits mitgeteilt, mit der Einführung des Euro sei der Gebrauch von Münzen als Zahlungsmittel im Vergleich zu den Telefonkarten wieder deutlich gestiegen. Anzeige


----------



## Telekomunikacja (7 Oktober 2005)

*Zellen hin - Zellen her*

Das war sogar der "Tagesschau" eine online-Meldung — *"Trendwende: Telekom stellt neue Telefonsäulen auf"* — und einen kurzen Beitrag in ihrer gestrigen Hauptnachrichtensendung — *"Telekom will wieder mehr Münztelefone aufstellen"* — wert.

Erinnert sich eigentlich noch jemand daran: *"Telekom will zehntausende Telefonzellen abschaffen"* (02.12.2001)? :gruebel:


----------



## berend2805 (7 Oktober 2005)

Für mich ist der folgende Satz die eigentliche Sensation an der ganzen Sache:



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> ...in Festnetzqualität an Münztelefonen Gespräche führen...



Was diese Telekom so alles fertig bringt! Man merkt doch auch immer wieder an den Kleinigkeiten, mit welch ausgebufften Marketingprofis man es bei diesem Unternehmen zu tun hat. Die bieten tatsächlich Telefonate in "Festnetzqualität" an. Gibt es vielleicht auch noch andere Qualitätsstufen, die man im Eifer des Gefechtes (rufen die Leute doch einfach jemand an und achten nicht auf die Qualität!) überhört hat? Müsste man glatt mal bei der Telekom nachfragen.


----------



## stieglitz (27 Oktober 2005)

Jetzt berichtet auch in einem ziehmlich umfangreichen Artikel Spiegel-Online davon:
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,381881,00.html


> Nicht nur bei Jugendlichen, die in der Schuldenfalle hoher Mobilfunkabrechnungen stecken, erfreuen sich die klassischen Telefonzellen wieder neuer Beliebtheit. Die Vorteile des Festnetzes und der "direkten Kostenkontrolle über den Münzeinwurf" (Tele-Ruf) lassen die Nachfrage nach den bereits um die Jahrhundertwende als "Fernsprechkiosk" oder "Straßensprechzelle" eingeführten Telefonen wieder wachsen.


und wenn es mal morgens nicht zum duschen gereicht hat, was solls, geht in die Telefonzelle.  :lol: 


> Eine lebensnahe Neuerung offeriert deshalb schon der Dresdner Telefonzellen-Betreiber GeKarTel. Um schlechten Geruch nach altem Zigarettenqualm oder körpereigenen Ausdünstungen des Vorgängers zu mildern, wurde ein Deckenventilator integriert. Er versprüht beim Betreten ein frisches Duftspray in dem Häuschen.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (28 Oktober 2005)

*Aufgemerkt!*

Zwar wird die Aktion bis auf weiteres fortgesetzt, doch zu neuen Konditionen. 

Statt *1:1 * heißt es ab November *2:1*:


> Wer seine alten DM-Münzen günstig los schlagen will, sollte in den letzten Oktober-Tagen noch möglichst oft von öffentlichen Fernsprechern der Deutschen Telekom telefonieren. Ab 1. November verlangt die T-Com für ein Telefonat mit einem Umtauschverhältnis von 2:1 (2 DM = 1 Euro) nämlich den doppelten Preis.


 :lol:


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Oktober 2005)

manno, jetzt ist das ja noch unrentabler den Sack mit den Fuffzigern und  Groschen immer mitzuschleppen   

cp


----------



## Captain Picard (5 November 2005)

http://www.handelsblatt.com/pshb?fn=tt&sfn=go&id=1129756


> Rund 7 000 Kunden hätten täglich das T-Com Angebot genutzt, mit D-Mark und Pfennig von den öffentlichen Fernsprechern zu telefonieren. Insgesamt wurden 1 Million Gespräche geführt. So seien zehn Tonnen der ehemaligen Währung eingesammelt worden.


wer´s glaubt...
cp


----------



## Telekomunikacja (20 März 2006)

_Die Welt _ berichtet heute: *"Telekom ersetzt 20.000 Telefonzellen durch 'Basistelefone'"*.


----------

